
When delivery drones meet the enemy, it might be us - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/biggest-obstacle-for-delivery-drones-isnt-the-technology-its-you-and-me/2016/01/06/e4cae052-aa81-11e5-9b92-dea7cd4b1a4d_story.html
======
brudgers
Article title: Biggest obstacle for delivery drones isn’t the technology: It’s
you and me

